# Wooden Ties...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Just saw this on kickstarter.com…

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/woodties/wood-bee-wood-ties/widget/video.html


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL Idea!

A tambour cut Tie!

Was that your equipment, Larry?

Looks like a good Line to get into!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks ripe for Lazy Larry patterns ;-))


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Another, why didn't I think of that. I could see wooden suspenders or belts showing up soon. Just add or subtract a wooden link when the waist needs adjusting.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Never thought about a wooden tie before but those are cool.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

A tie that doubles as a cutting board! Hmm?


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

That is one fantastic idea! A wood suspender is even a better idea! As soon as I figure out how to make it length adjustable, I'd try making one! Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Treeuse (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought a similar one in the make fair in san mateo, ca. Heavy so neck strain after a while but cool and conersation starter


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

One of our lumberejocks has made a couple and offered a how to picture.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is another LJ variation:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/25376


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool idea.

amagineer, I've had a wooden belt for about 20 years now. I'll have to dig it out and post a picture of it. Even has a nice wooden buckle.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a great idea. We should all make them and were them at LJ get togethers!!
How do they make the flexible links?..........Jim


----------

